# testing town @ This is a TEST, just ignore.



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at This is a TEST, just ignore. in testing town, starting 31/08/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1017

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome back Nuke. All is forgiven.!!!!!!0

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Welcome back Nuke. All is forgiven.!!!!!!0
> 
> Ray.


Horlicks!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ignored & ditto


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I can ignore Nukeadmin but its Pukeadmin I worry about.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oi!!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a sneaking suspicion that Nukeadmin knows nothing about this and his monica is simply the vehicle being used for display......

If you remember, just after the take-over, he did a trip around Europe nominally finidng out about satellite availablity as the BBC satellite designation had been changed to it's current one..........

He did a grand announcement that he had done it and had wonderful results, but never published them on here AFAIK, which perhaps is indicative of his desire to support MHF........

But hey, it's only been a few years, maybe he is a slow typer........


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

He's working on a method whereby he can charge for rally announcments


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Penquin said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that Nukeadmin knows nothing about this and his monica is simply the vehicle being used for display......
> 
> If you remember, just after the take-over, he did a trip around Europe nominally finidng out about satellite availablity as the BBC satellite designation had been changed to it's current one..........
> 
> ...


Yes I remember that announcement about the Europe trip and his promises, you get the impression, sorry I get the impression that the only time he will ever post on here is if there's something in it for him, ie, to promote his business/income etc.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I never understood why the satellite foot print survey was such a big deal and such a big secret  basically it reduced by about a third over night. What difference would knowing where the footprint ended make anyway. You switch it on, it either works or it doesn't.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I think the point is though the promises he made which never materialised and he never came back to explain anything.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Other than being thankful for him starting MHF in the first place, I feel we owe him nothing, but this is just my own opinion.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I never understood why the satellite foot print survey was such a big deal and such a big secret  basically it reduced by about a third over night. What difference would knowing where the footprint ended make anyway. You switch it on, it either works or it doesn't.


I suspect that his trip was to find out which system worked the best so that he could push sales of that through his business, but it may well be that the results were similarly disappointing for all of them, hence why he never publicised it. I seem to remember that he took several differen systems on the trip; Alden, Oyster and others.......

Maybe the absence of the results speaks larger volumes than their publication would have.......

I doubt that there is a definitive report now as there are simply too many variables including GPS position, topography, environmental factors such as trees, local metallic objects, rain, electrical interference and I am sure many others.

I know that our Alden system will not work on automatic location but can be used to tune manually - it has been back to the factory and seems to be working correctly, but it will not locate Freesat even near Paris. We have not taken it back to the UK in the MH to check, it is simply not worth the expense of the journey......

The outcome of that now out of date survey, done haphazardly aon a single unit basis


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've not used a dish, but I thought the owners of the satellites produced a coverage map, is it only as accurate as the mobile phone company ones?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Simple answer; YES, if that.....

according to the maps we should NOT be able to pick up Freesat at all south of a line from Bordeaux to Lyon without a dish at least 100cm diameter, our house one is 65cm and works well except when there is heavy rain......

and we are about 50km SOUTH of that line......

So, I do not believe the maps at all.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I suspect you might be right Dave. Our dome used to pick up bbc1 etc everywhere in France and as Far East as lake Garda. Now it's chopped by about a third (maybe less) and the dordogne south and cologne east is about as good as it goes. Maybe a bit further if it's very clear but the south beam channels, travel channel, pick, challange etc work much further. Even with the best dish in the world your only going to get a couple of hundred miles further now which could of course just be an extra days driving.

I'm not sure I would bother with another one now on a new van. All rubbish anyway and I prefer to watch downloads on the laptop.


----------

